# Dead kittens (rabbits)



## Rodentgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

today I am absolutly heartbroken 3 days early the kittens came out the nest and 2 out of 6 escaped through the bars of the attatched run and my dogs killed them. I feel like its all my fault :crying:


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Very sad, but don't blame yourself. It really isn't your fault. These things happen. Big hugs.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh that sucks, poor little bunnies.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im sorry, people might think this is harsh, but it needs to be said

you ignored all that we said about why you bred these rabbits in the first place, why on earth did you allow her to give birth in such an unsuitable hutch, first you had them fall down the ramp, now you had them fall out the cage? if you are so determined to breed you need to do things right, you need a single story hutch with small gauge mesh, that babies can not fall through, and rodents can not gain entry through

i am sorry that you have lost them, but hopefully you will learn from this experience, spay her, neuter your male, bond them together, and enjoy them both as the wonderful pets they are

for now you need to close off the run and attach a plank of wood, at least 3" high to the bottom of the mesh door, hopefully that will stop any more of these poor bubbas falling victim to the same fate


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

alan g a said:


> Very sad, but don't blame yourself. It really isn't your fault. These things happen. Big hugs.


They are also ENTIRELY avoidable... How is it not the OP's fault? Sorry i don't want to be harsh either but pandering and going ;there there not your fault' when it clearly is does not help at all.

Get your rabbit and her kits into a suitable hutch, then stop breeding the poor thing!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Rodentgirl said:


> today I am absolutly heartbroken 3 days early the kittens came out the nest and 2 out of 6 escaped through the bars of the attatched run and my dogs killed them. I feel like its all my fault :crying:


Wow!!! How the hell did they get through the mesh of a suitable breeding hutch? How was the dog near the hutch anyway when a mother has young?
Sorry for the babies but in future make the hutch suitable and keep the dogs away!! I have 2 dogs and i would NEVER allow then near a mum with youngsters, not even in sight as this can scare a mum.
Im actually shocked at reading this :frown2:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

OP may I ask why you post a thread, but never return to it? 

You get asked so many questions but dont answer?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Well i cant say that i am surprised. I may sound like a complete bitch, but it is YOUR fault. You obviously have no idea what you are doing. You have no right to come on here expecting sympathy. In a sick and twisted way, this was probably the lesser of two evils for those poor babies. 

GOD i am so MAD :mad5: if anyone wants to know why, check out her other threads. Completely irresponsible. :mad5:

Learn your lesson. Don't breed again. Didnt your fairytale end well?! Silly little girl.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Its a bloody rescue bunny as well. As if it hasnt been through enough...


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

My point on her other thread. :mad5: Probably going to get told off for previous post but tbh i dont care. OP needs to realise that this behaviour is not on.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

fuzzymum said:


> Well i cant say that i am surprised. I may sound like a complete bitch, but it is YOUR fault. You obviously have no idea what you are doing. You have no right to come on here expecting sympathy. In a sick and twisted way, this was probably the lesser of two evils for those poor babies.
> 
> GOD i am so MAD :mad5: if anyone wants to know why, check out her other threads. Completely irresponsible. :mad5:
> 
> Learn your lesson. Don't breed again. Didnt your fairytale end well?! Silly little girl.


:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> Well i cant say that i am surprised. I may sound like a complete bitch, but it is YOUR fault. You obviously have no idea what you are doing. You have no right to come on here expecting sympathy. In a sick and twisted way, this was probably the lesser of two evils for those poor babies.
> 
> GOD i am so MAD :mad5: if anyone wants to know why, check out her other threads. Completely irresponsible. :mad5:
> 
> Learn your lesson. Don't breed again. Didnt your fairytale end well?! Silly little girl.


Couldn't have said it better myself :thumbup1:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I just looked and I had replied on your thread about rescuing the bunny, looks like you obv didn't listen when I said dont breed her and just get her spayed!

I think you're very very irresponsible, breeding animals isn't something you should do unless you're clued up on everything which you clearly are not.
When are you going to start listening to peoples advice on here???

DONT BREED. I feel so sorry for your animals.


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

This is so sad. I really hope you've learned your lesson.  If only it didn't have to be in such a horrific way.

Please get your buns a suitable hutch. The RSPCA minimum reccomendation is a 6ftx2ft hutch and a 6ftx8ft run. They should BOTH be fox/dog proof.

Breeding into an inadequate hutch is really not on. It's irresponsible and the only losers are the poor buns. Please spay her!!


----------



## fashionkatie50 (May 18, 2011)

i dont think youre bein very nice its bad enough shes lost them without you lot sayin how awful it is .how would you feel .sorry to hear about that.PS.if you dont have anything nice to say dont say it.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

fashionkatie50 said:


> i dont think youre bein very nice its bad enough shes lost them without you lot sayin how awful it is .how would you feel .sorry to hear about that.PS.if you dont have anything nice to say dont say it.


Bad for the rabbits yes. P.s. If you can't look after your animals properly, don't get them, never mind breed them!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

fashionkatie50 said:


> i dont think youre bein very nice its bad enough shes lost them without you lot sayin how awful it is .how would you feel .sorry to hear about that.PS.if you dont have anything nice to say dont say it.


I'm afraid none of us would have dreamt of breeding a rescued animal of unknown background, and if the deed had been done, we'd have at least provided appropriate housing. All it would have taken was some common sense, and there wouldn't have been any rabbit kits to fall down ramps and get killed by a dog in the first place!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

fashionkatie50 said:


> i dont think youre bein very nice its bad enough shes lost them without you lot sayin how awful it is .how would you feel .sorry to hear about that.PS.if you dont have anything nice to say dont say it.


sorry, but people like this need to hear the truth of the actions, they do NOT need molly codling, especially when they have been told on numerous occasions NOT to do what they have done when they have asked for advice!!!

if i ever decided to breed one of my rescue rabbits, from an unknown genetic back ground, i hope everyone i told would give me a swift slap in the face!!
and if i even dreamt of keeping a kindling doe in an unsuitable hutch, i hope to god people would put me straight!!!
i had a pregnancy scare with one of my latest rescues, and had to shift absolutely everything round to get her in a hutch which WOULD have been suitable if she had kindled, thankfully now i think we are in the clear


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> *sorry,* but people like this need to hear the truth of the actions, they do NOT need molly codling, especially when they have been told on numerous occasions NOT to do what they have done when they have asked for advice!!!
> 
> if i ever decided to breed one of my rescue rabbits, from an unknown genetic back ground, i hope everyone i told would give me a swift slap in the face!!
> and if i even dreamt of keeping a kindling doe in an unsuitable hutch, i hope to god people would put me straight!!!
> i had a pregnancy scare with one of my latest rescues, and had to shift absolutely everything round to get her in a hutch which WOULD have been suitable if she had kindled, thankfully now i think we are in the clear


Don't say sorry. The OP deserved to hear the truth. Horrendous x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

i said this on the other thread and thought id post it here too:

I think people like the OP should be banned from keeping any kind of animals. You are a terrible person who i think is lying about doing an animal care course which is stated in your 'about me' bit of your profile. Its disgusting. Dont ask for help and advice if you arent willing to take it or listen.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> i said this on the other thread and thought id post it here too:
> 
> I think people like the OP should be banned from keeping any kind of animals. You are a terrible person who i think is lying about doing an animal care course which is stated in your 'about me' bit of your profile. Its disgusting. Dont ask for help and advice if you arent willing to take it or listen.


I agree with you paws&claws, surely if the OP was doing an animal course she would know not to have bred a rabbit that she knew nothing about the history of.

I also agree that people like this should not be allowed animals at all. 
Seems she doesn't care about the bunnies she has, just wanted babies for god knows what reason.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

fashionkatie50 said:


> i dont think youre bein very nice its bad enough shes lost them without you lot sayin how awful it is .how would you feel .sorry to hear about that.PS.if you dont have anything nice to say dont say it.


I dont think you are seeing the irresponsibility here.

Put this in a 'human perspective' You have just given birth to a human baby. firstly you put her to sleep on a blanket at the top of the stairs (yes these babies are in a two teir hutch and as already previously mentioned 2 of the kits rolled down.) would you do that ?

secondly you allow your baby to be near a predator that will harm her, maybe a tiger or bear? In the kits case it was a dog. would you do that?

The answer of course is no, why should rabbits be any different.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am shocked at this thread, OP i can understand why other members are angry they gave sound advice and it was ignored, Its so sad that the babies died but I hope this thread is an educational one for anyone else new to rabbits who breed them and stops the same accident happening again.


----------



## fashionkatie50 (May 18, 2011)

i can c ur points but whats done is done it couldve been stopped i agree but it wasny so lets leave it at that:thumbup1:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

fashionkatie50 said:


> i can c ur points but whats done is done it couldve been stopped i agree but it wasny so lets leave it at that:thumbup1:


I don't see why you come to a forum, ask for advice on 2 other threads, get very good advice, and ignore it.

You ignore the good advice, and your animals die, and then you want sympathy from the same people who tried their best to help you?

Not happening. My sympathy is with the poor rabbits, NOT the OP.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh goodness, those poor kits, please do not breed again, I agree with the others though as harsh as it sounds to you, you should feel bad, this is what happens when you ignore advice and are iresponsible with your animals, i feel bad for them as ultimately they are the ones that suffer.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

how very sad that the OP appears to have been offered sound advice but chose to ignore it
RIP poor babies


----------



## cjwcats (May 15, 2011)

celicababe1986 said:


> OP may I ask why you post a thread, but never return to it?
> 
> You get asked so many questions but dont answer?


Do you really have to ask this question? Being called a 'terrible person' amongst other things is hardly encouraging the OP to participate and answer questions.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

cjwcats said:


> Do you really have to ask this question? Being called a 'terrible person' amongst other things is hardly encouraging the OP to participate and answer questions.


She did not return to the thread before i called her a 'terrible person' however i do see why she wouldnt come back. I hope this makes her feel bad and gives her the push into not making another stupid decision.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

cjwcats said:


> Do you really have to ask this question? Being called a 'terrible person' amongst other things is hardly encouraging the OP to participate and answer questions.


In my opinion a 'terrible person' was not harsh enough 

What did she want... well done you, breeding your rescue with a pet shop brought rabbit, after already having lost a whole litter between them. Putting the now litter in unsuitable accomadation and letting your dogs eat them!! right pat on the back for that one :thumbup1:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

celicababe1986 said:


> In my opinion a 'terrible person' was not harsh enough
> 
> What did she want... well done you, breeding your rescue with a pet shop brought rabbit, after already having lost a whole litter between them. Putting the now litter in unsuitable accomadation and letting your dogs eat them!! right pat on the back for that one :thumbup1:


Oh but you see we are supposed to be supportive of everyones animal abuse, regardless of the affect on the animals, as everybody makes mistakes!


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Well I won't be apologising for what I said. I meant every word of it. I'm glad she hasn't come back.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Oh but you see we are supposed to be supportive of everyones animal abuse, regardless of the affect on the animals, as everybody makes mistakes!


I dont usually write something that sounds so harsh, but I am not in the mood today! and some people seriously seem to grate on me!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Imagine the pain those poor babies went through at the mouth of the dog! 
It's bordering animal abuse by not protecting them!!! You bred them its your responsibility to keep them safe.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

frags said:


> Imagine the pain those poor babies went through at the mouth of the dog!
> It's bordering animal abuse by not protecting them!!! You bred them its your responsibility to keep them safe.


I would say it is abuse. Neglect comes under abuse in terms of children in the UK. I don't see why the neglect of animals doesnt come under the same abuse category. And there was definitely neglect here.


----------



## Rodentgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

ok well sorry it took a while

1. they did not fall down the ramp (did i even say that?)
2. the hutch was fine admitadley I think i should have set up better protection on the outside run or closed them in I accept that was a big mistake but nobodys perfect.
3. How does any breeder begin? because according to all of you they shouldnt.
4. one was a reformed rescue rabbit who is very happy and the other was baught from another pet shop. I checked them both and they were healthy with good bone structures and superb rabbits with no signs of any faults
5.so none have you have ever made a mistake?? |I find that extreamly hard to believe somehow
6. I know i did wrong and thats why i feel so **** about it but ive learnt from it and although I still wish to breed my rabbits next year I will make sure I am allot more protective and make allot more precautions.
7. I put them in a secure hutch with extra mesh precautions however I think it is better for them to be allowed to have some time outside otherwise how on earth will they cope when they go to new homes? plus the sun gives them vit D.
8. my bunnys have died, Ive been taking gcse's and having a social life so sorry I am not checking this every day I do have a life and some beatifull creatures to look after.
9. do you suggest I then do cruelty to my dogs by not allowing them to urinate and poo outside or excersize? It was their natural instinc to attack and i dont blame them i blame me.
10. you dont have to be so harsh its not like i killed them delibretly is it? I mean for gods sake chill! yes it sucks and it was one of my worst mistakes. but im not going around beheading bunnies for kicks so stop treating me like someone who might.

I hope this has answerd questions


----------



## Rodentgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

and btw I am not a terrible person at all I do animal care and like every other human being im not perfect but that dosnt mean im a 'terrible person' Im just human and I did not neglect my animals i did everything i felt was best for them Im sorry for not looking into the future im not a bloody fortune teller.

I did not abuse them in fact i loved them and did the best i could for them wild rabbits die every day but i dont see all of you being called abusers? RSPCA kills dogs all the time because they can not find homes for them so are they abusive? because personly i think they do allot more abuse by delibretly ending a healthy animals life then i do by making a mistake and not delibretly killing them.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

If you wanted to start off as a breeder, you could have waited til you were out of school and making proper money to look after them.

You *COULD* have found a local reputable breeder and ask them to be your mentor.

You *COULD* have then had access to genetically sound stock (I'm guessing you haven't researched genetics if you think two animals are fine to breed by looks alone) and had constant help and advice from a much more experienced person.

You *COULD* have made sure the rabbits had sensible housing *BEFORE* the event of their birth. I took in two rescue rats and had them on pregnancy watch - I was ready and waiting to buy a birthing cage, even if that meant I couldn't buy enough food for myself that week.

If you knew your dogs had a strong prey drive, you *COULD* have taken the precautions not to let those baby rabbits fall prey to them.

Wild rabbits are in the wild, we cannot do anything about that.

The RSPCA disgust me, and many others on this forum, we do not look up to them or believe they are doing any good whatsoever for animal welfare.

Pointing out downfalls elsewhere in society does not negate what you did.

You jumped into it, headfirst, without thinking, because you were (like I was at your age) *impatient*. You want it all *now*, you want cute fluffy bunnies *now*, dont' bother waiting for a decent breeder to get back to you and offer you help and guidance, don't bother doing any research otherwise you'd have known about correct husbandry, genetics and the problems that can arise.

We are not being unfair in our judgment. You ignored perfectly good advice because you didn't want to wait.

What's done is indeed done, and if you have any sense, you'll spay and neuter the rescue/pet shop buns you have now, and get in touch with a reputable breeder for mentorship and help. Try and pick up a few books on rabbit breeding and genetics too.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

answers in red

1. they did not fall down the ramp (did i even say that?)
yes you did, in a topic that has since been moved

2. the hutch was fine admitadley I think i should have set up better protection on the outside run or closed them in I accept that was a big mistake but nobodys perfect.
no it wasnt, you bred them in a DOUBLE story hutch, with loo large mesh, that is NEVER fine to breed in

3. How does any breeder begin? because according to all of you they shouldnt.
a breeder begins by getting GOOD breeding stock with KNOWN liniage and atleast 4 generations known genetic background on BOTH sides

4. one was a reformed rescue rabbit who is very happy and the other was baught from another pet shop. I checked them both and they were healthy with good bone structures and superb rabbits with no signs of any faults
PET STORE and RESCUE animals should NEVER be bred from EVER

5.so none have you have ever made a mistake?? |I find that extreamly hard to believe somehow
yes we all make mistakes, but none of us would be stupid enough to make one this drastic im afraid

6. I know i did wrong and thats why i feel so **** about it but ive learnt from it and although I still wish to breed my rabbits next year I will make sure I am allot more protective and make allot more precautions.
do NOT breed these 2 rabbits
if you really want to breed, find a good local breeder who will be able to guide you and provide you with GOOD quality breeding rabbits, while your rabbits maight be great pets, that is just what they are, pets, they should remain that way and NOT be bred from
on a side note, how would you feel if mum had had complications giving birth and died?

7. I put them in a secure hutch with extra mesh precautions however I think it is better for them to be allowed to have some time outside otherwise how on earth will they cope when they go to new homes? plus the sun gives them vit D.
they should not be allowed outside untill they are large enough! if you want to let them in the run you should start when they are actually hopping around like little rabbits, and it should be supervised run time, an attached run is stupid for animals so young

8. my bunnys have died, Ive been taking gcse's and having a social life so sorry I am not checking this every day I do have a life and some beatifull creatures to look after.
dont we all?

9. do you suggest I then do cruelty to my dogs by not allowing them to urinate and poo outside or excersize? It was their natural instinc to attack and i dont blame them i blame me.
no we suggest you make sure your rabbits are securely kept away from your dogs, my garden is split in 2 with a fence and a gate, keeping my dogs well away from my rabbits and chickens, if its not possiable to split your arden, then you should go outside with your dog and supervise them at ALL times


10. you dont have to be so harsh its not like i killed them delibretly is it? I mean for gods sake chill! yes it sucks and it was one of my worst mistakes. but im not going around beheading bunnies for kicks so stop treating me like someone who might.
no you didnt do it deliberatly, but time and time again you do NOT listen, you were advised not to breed these rabbits in the first place, and then you do it, and you do it in entirely the wrong way, it is not you that has suffered, it was the rabbits, and yes, it is your fault


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^^^^^

echo this


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Rodentgirl said:


> and btw I am not a terrible person at all I do animal care and like every other human being im not perfect but that dosnt mean im a 'terrible person' Im just human and I did not neglect my animals i did everything i felt was best for them Im sorry for not looking into the future im not a bloody fortune teller.
> 
> I did not abuse them in fact i loved them and did the best i could for them wild rabbits die every day but i dont see all of you being called abusers? RSPCA kills dogs all the time because they can not find homes for them so are they abusive? because personly i think they do allot more abuse by delibretly ending a healthy animals life then i do by making a mistake and not delibretly killing them.


we can not do anything about wild animals, im sure none of us on here go around and try to harm them deliberatly, and if we saw one in need we would do our best to help it, so that is besides the point, we can only help what we can

and yes the RSPCA are a lot of animal users and abusers, they are only interested in helping an animal when they get money out of it

but neither of THESE facts have anything to do with YOU and what YOU have done


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness, so after all that's been said you're still going to breed your rabbits next year. I'm sorry but that is just appaling, your animals would be best off out of your 'care'

If you do go on to breed animals that you dont know the history of then I hope you tell whoever you rehome the babies to that their pet probably has all sorts of problems, but hey you're not sure because you haven't got a clue if their parents are healthy or not.

This thread has made me so angry. Poor animals in the hands of irresponsible people


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

1. they did not fall down the ramp (did i even say that?)

Yes you did as Lil Miss rightly pointed out, we all told you to shut the ramp off

2. the hutch was fine admitadley I think i should have set up better protection on the outside run or closed them in I accept that was a big mistake but nobodys perfect.

No it isn't otherwise this wouldn't have happened in the first place.

3. How does any breeder begin? because according to all of you they shouldnt.

By spend a very long time researching what they want to breed and acquire GOOD stock, most will have a breeder mentor that they can call on day or night.

4. one was a reformed rescue rabbit who is very happy and the other was baught from another pet shop. I checked them both and they were healthy with good bone structures and superb rabbits with no signs of any faults

Petshop rabbits and rescues should never be bred from as you don't know what faults they might be carrying, just because the look healthy doesn't mean they won't be hiding any defects.

5.so none have you have ever made a mistake?? |I find that extreamly hard to believe somehow

No one said that we hadn't made mistakes but as Lil Miss said never this drastic, and I can speak for myself and say I have never lost any animal due to my own mistake EVER.

6. I know i did wrong and thats why i feel so **** about it but ive learnt from it and although I still wish to breed my rabbits next year I will make sure I am allot more protective and make allot more precautions.

Do NOT breed these rabbits again, in fact I would say do not breed until you have done a lot more research.

7. I put them in a secure hutch with extra mesh precautions however I think it is better for them to be allowed to have some time outside otherwise how on earth will they cope when they go to new homes? plus the sun gives them vit D.

They shouldn't be allowed out until they are actually hopping around, some breeders won't put them out until they are at LEAST 6 weeks old.

8. my bunnys have died, Ive been taking gcse's and having a social life so sorry I am not checking this every day I do have a life and some beatifull creatures to look after.

Err we all have lives thanks, but we still manage to care for the animals we have.

9. do you suggest I then do cruelty to my dogs by not allowing them to urinate and poo outside or excersize? It was their natural instinc to attack and i dont blame them i blame me.

Not at all, BUT if you can't offer what both need you need to have a serious think.....

10. you dont have to be so harsh its not like i killed them delibretly is it? I mean for gods sake chill! yes it sucks and it was one of my worst mistakes. but im not going around beheading bunnies for kicks so stop treating me like someone who might.

No you probably didn't do it deliberately BUT you asked for advice which you promptly ignored, and you bred without the proper knowledge and facilities so take from that what you will


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Rodentgirl said:


> and btw I am not a terrible person at all I do animal care and like every other human being im not perfect but that dosnt mean im a 'terrible person' Im just human and I did not neglect my animals i did everything i felt was best for them Im sorry for not looking into the future im not a bloody fortune teller.
> 
> I did not abuse them in fact i loved them and did the best i could for them wild rabbits die every day but i dont see all of you being called abusers? RSPCA kills dogs all the time because they can not find homes for them so are they abusive? because personly i think they do allot more abuse by delibretly ending a healthy animals life then i do by making a mistake and not delibretly killing them.


at the end of the day those baby rabbits died because you were negligent...you cant compare that to wild rabbits dying in the wild and neither can you try to justify it by comparing it with other acts of poor animal welfare!

you say you will be breeding them again!... well seems you have taken nothing on board about breeding from rescues and petshop bought bunnies!.....i wonder how many more will suffer whilst you are 'learning':frown2:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I may be accused of mollycoddling the OP but am going to post this anyway. 

Yes, OP has been offered advice and chosen not to take it but that is hardly a reason to be so harsh. I am sure lots of well known and loved members have done the same in the past. Is the point of PF to insult people who make mistakes? Are we here to have a go at people while they're down?

No. We are here to help people and recieve help in return. If we offer support perhaps we can help people to be better pet owners and not make similar mistakes in the future. Is this what petforums has been reduced to? I hope not!:mad5:

Please know that I am saying this because it is what I believe and I am not looking for an arguament. I hope people will not take offence from my personal opinion.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

This thread (and the previous) absolutly sickens me.

OP.....you clearly are not mature enough to take on the complex line of breeding.

You have gone against every piece of advice given by experienced breeders/owners.
You have neglected these poor babies to the extent where you have caused their death.

Until you have grown-up and spent time to research breeding, lineage and obtained suitable buns from a reputable breeder/mentor I suggest you stick to stuffed bunny toys (you can get some real cute fluffy bunnies from local boot fairs for a measley £1).

I cannot believe after all the advice and your negligence you still state you will breed again




forgotten~myth.......the OP has had advice and help from numerous experienced people on previous threads and still chose not take it.

yes it is for the people of PF to help and advise and this is what was done......but if someone decides to go against every piece of advice and cause death to an animal then it is going to get peoples backs up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

forgotten~myth said:


> I may be accused of mollycoddling the OP but am going to post this anyway.
> 
> Yes, OP has been offered advice and chosen not to take it but that is hardly a reason to be so harsh. I am sure lots of well known and loved members have done the same in the past. Is the point of PF to insult people who make mistakes? Are we here to have a go at people while they're down?
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to start an argument and I respect your opinion BUT as I said in my reply, yes people make mistakes but I can honestly say my mistakes (and many other pf members mistakes) didn't lead to the death of the animals in our care especially AFTER receiving advice as to what to do.

The OP was told before even breeding the rabbits in question the many reason why breeding them was a bad idea, but the OP completely ignored it and went ahead anyway......

As I said not trying to start anything just giving reasons why everyone is so angry


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

You do not sound old enough or mature enough to be able to breed, how the hell can this of happened!!! 

Your dogs killed them!!! I feel so sick just reading this and then there you are saying you are going to breed again. 

You do not deserve to have any animals end of. :mad5::mad5::mad5:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Rodentgirl said:


> 6. I know i did wrong and thats why i feel so **** about it but ive learnt from it and although I still wish to breed my rabbits next year I will make sure I am allot more protective and make allot more precautions.


WHY does it have to be these rabbits? They are of unknown lineage. You have been given advice from knowledgeable people yet you are still going to breed from these poor rabbits? Why do you feel the world needs more rabbits?
You say one of your rabbits is a rescue, for this one rescue rabbit there are hundreds more unwanted rabbits in rescues across the country & people are still adding to this population by breeding indiscriminately.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I'm not trying to start an argument and I respect your opinion BUT as I said in my reply, yes people make mistakes but I can honestly say my mistakes (and many other pf members mistakes) didn't lead to the death of the animals in our care especially AFTER receiving advice as to what to do.
> 
> The OP was told before even breeding the rabbits in question the many reason why breeding them was a bad idea, but the OP completely ignored it and went ahead anyway......
> 
> As I said not trying to start anything just giving reasons why everyone is so angry


I totally understand that and know that the OP could have gone about this in a better way. I am not trying to have a go at anybody or say that no mistakes have been made, I just feel that people could be a little less cruel about the situation. The OP has acknowledged the mistakes and feels terrible. Rather than making her feel worse, it would be more useful if people did what they could to make sure she knows what to do to prevent other potentially disastrous situations. No offence meant to anybody.

ETA; For OP - Please do take into account the previous advice and do not breed these particular rabbits. If you still want to breed, research constantly and meticulously first. Then, if you are certain you know everything you need to know, KEEP RESEARCHING as there is always something more to know.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

This thread makes me sick in all honesty. If you are 16 and 'having a social life' atm then you need to do that and not be neglectful. There are people on here who work 2 jobs, help rescues, have children and are still able to give there pets the love and care they deserve.. You are neglectful and should not keep animals with such lack of knowledge. You are a terrible person and i will not waste any more of my time posting to someone who will not listen. Its people like you who the rescues have to clean up after! Disgusting!  x


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> This thread makes me sick in all honesty. If you are 16 and 'having a social life' atm then you need to do that and not be neglectful. There are people on here who work 2 jobs, help rescues, have children and are still able to give there pets the love and care they deserve.. You are neglectful and should not keep animals with such lack of knowledge. You are a terrible person and i will not waste any more of my time posting to someone who will not listen. Its people like you who the rescues have to clean up after! Disgusting!  x


Well said! Couldnt agree more!


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Rodentgirl said:


> ok well sorry it took a while
> 
> 1. they did not fall down the ramp (did i even say that?)
> 2. the hutch was fine admitadley I think i should have set up better protection on the outside run or closed them in I accept that was a big mistake but nobodys perfect.
> ...


yes you did let them fall down the ramp and if you are doing animal care then your wasting your time because your not learning anything are you knom your notut:


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh my (again.) You are obviously a very silly little girl indeed. YOU bred these rabbits. They are YOUR responsibility. YOU don't have a social life when you are a breeder with babies, be it cats, rabbits, pigeons whatever. 

you know what, brat, go and do some growing up. DO NOT breed from this rabbit next year until you have lear.....you know what....forget that, just DON't BREED.

Get your female spayed. Prolong her life. Surely your poxy little nvq in animal neglect would tell you that it is the right thing to do. 

BAH. why do i waste net space replying to such drivel?!?! :mad5:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I wanted to reply to OP. I bought my first rabbit after passing a pet shop with baby bunnies in a hutch outside it. I bought Pickles and someone a week later bought me another rabbit. I put them into a 4ft hutch thinking they would be ok in it as pet shop said it would be ok. It was cheaply made and not big enough. I researched nothing before getting them. It was on impulse. Not proud to admit that though. :frown2:
Shortly after I got them, I found this site and I discovered just how big of a mistake I had made. My hutch was far too small, I had 2 females who then started to fight and there was no run. I listened to advice here and I got a loan as quickly as I could and bought an 8ft x 6ft shed. I had different things done to the shed to make it a wonderful home for bunnies. Last year I got a run made to attach to the shed. I made mistakes but I took advice from the folks here and I quickly made changes which caused my bunnies to have a fantastic home and life.
People here are very much animal lovers. Some comments can seem harsh and cruel - but I do believe that they are said as people here don't want any animal to come to harm or to be badly treated. OP - you have been given advice and not taken it. I was given advice and took it all in and transformed my bunnies lives because of it. Transform your bunnies lives too.
Advice to OP - please listen to the folks here ... they know what they are talking about. And please, don't breed them!! 
Jacqui


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I've just seen this thread and along with most people here agree that this is a very irresponsible thing to do and really do feel sorry for these rabbits  I agree that they should be neutered asap and enjoyed as pets. 

I was thinking all along though, if one of these rabbits is a rescue bun why did the rescue not neuter/spay that rabbit? I thought all rescues did this to prevent this sort of thing happening? Or at least make the owner sign a contract to say that they will neuter the rabbit when it is mature enough.

I've been away a while so I apologise if this has already been answered somwhere before.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I've just seen this thread and along with most people here agree that this is a very irresponsible thing to do and really do feel sorry for these rabbits  I agree that they should be neutered asap and enjoyed as pets.
> 
> I was thinking all along though, if one of these rabbits is a rescue bun why did the rescue not neuter/spay that rabbit? I thought all rescues did this to prevent this sort of thing happening? Or at least make the owner sign a contract to say that they will neuter the rabbit when it is mature enough.
> 
> I've been away a while so I apologise if this has already been answered somwhere before.


Rescue can mean the person individually 'rescued' the animal, rather than they came from a rescue. Regardless, I still think the rabbit needs rescuing...


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

The rescue rabbit was rescued from a friend of hers that didn't want it.
She posted a thread about how she rescued the bunny and I told her in that one not to breed!
It's so annoying when you give advice but people dont listen and then disasters like this happen.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

to the OP, i know some coments will come across as nasty but what do you expect hun. you have asked for advice and you have been given it but not just anyones advice you have been given it from those who truly now what they are doing. YOU chose to ignore this said advice to your poor bunnies expense. you said you made a huge mistake and have learnt from it.............. this is questionable as you have then said you still intend on breeding from these buns next year so yet again you are ignoring the advice you have recieved from these people.
if you truly want to breed follow the advice these peeps have given you and you wont go wrong . they were not picking or anything when saying not to breed from these animals they have good reason to say this. do you intend on selling these buns? if so wat health checks have you had done? simply saying YOU have looked at them and they have good bone s or whatever isnt good enough if you intend on breeding the buyers will need both mom n dads history and there parents history witch you evidently know anything about. 
if it were me and i whanted to get into breeding i would find a breeder and learn everything from them . 
we all make mistakes i have a kitten who has had kittens whitch wasnt meant to be but did i am trying to be responsible with these and have made sure my dog cant get anywhere near them and they will all be veted before they go to there new homes and mom is being spayed as soon as she is alowed , lesson leared in my case, i can honestly saye lesson learned and i am doing right by my animal can you?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

purple_x said:


> The rescue rabbit was rescued from a friend of hers that didn't want it.
> She posted a thread about how she rescued the bunny and I told her in that one not to breed!
> It's so annoying when you give advice but people dont listen and then disasters like this happen.


Ah I see...poor bunny


----------

